

Business Lessons (I) Learned from Playing Dungeons & Dragons - Tichy
http://www.javaworld.com/community/node/3156?source=JWNLE_nlt_java_2009-07-07

======
amohr
Another thing I would add is "knowing the skills and strengths of those in
your party is just as important as knowing your own." If you know what your
party members are capable of, it makes planning your own actions easier and
significantly more effective.

We used to roll random characters, equipment and enemies to get used to
playing in the shoes of another player and learn about all the different
options available to us. Though, I have still never actually used grappling...

